# OpenWebif



## balanga (May 6, 2021)

Has anyone ever used OpenWebif?
It's an 'Open Source Web Interface for Linux set-top boxes' and its a great way seeing/controlling what's going on your set top box. If you click on the icon showing which channel is currently receiving, it downloads an .m3u8 which you can select and the play through your associated program, eg vlc. I was wondering if anyone knows a way of automatically launching your preferred viewer instead of downloading a file?


----------

